# Military bike photos



## KingSized HD (Jun 28, 2017)

Thought you military bike guys may have an interest in seeing this.
https://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/clt/6171604736.html

Images 15 & 16


----------



## Mercian (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Kingsized.

Nice spot, Thanks. Straight bar later production G519. 

I've copied the pictures here and some info for when the advert goes. 



 




THIS IS FROM A FAMILY THAT CAME OUT OF WEED CALIFORNIA. THEY WERE AFFLUENT AND PROBABLY IN THE LUMBER BUSINESS. THIS BOOK HAS ORIGINAL PHOTOS AND REAL PHOTO POSTCARDS. IT IS VERY NICE AND A GREAT COLLECTION OF PHOTOGRAPHS:

THIS IS A VERY NICE COLLECTION OF PHOTOS. A FEW VERY RARE. THERE IS ONE OF THE HOLE GROUP ON A B24 AND IT IS FANTASTIC. LOOK AT THE PHOTOS AND SEE WHAT YOU GET

HERE ARE SOME OF THE PHOTOS: FAMILY PHOTOS OF THIS WEED CALIFORNIA FAMILY, WWII 2ND AIR FORCE BOMBARDMENT GROUP, B24 CREW OF THE BOMBER BIG SHORTY, BASED IN DEBENHAM ENGLAND (CARDS TO HOME), PHOTOS IN THE OFFICERS CLUB, SUPPLY OFFICE, ON THE FIELD, BICYCLE WITH PUPPIES, GASOLINE FUELING TRUCK, TENT, FRIGHT CREW, A GROUP PHOTO ON A B24 LIBERATOR, HOME LEAVE IN WEED CALIFORNIA, HORSEBACK RIDDING, THE ALBUM IS HALF FULL, BUT IT IS A METAL FLIGHT BOOK. REALLY COOL.

Note, the photos of the bike are certainly not taken in Debenham UK. More likely stateside.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi All,

I've now had a little time to relook at the pictures.

The bike has a plate between the bars with 357th painted on it (this is also on the inbox on the clerk's desk). There is then further writing on the plate I can't quite make out. See pics below.



 



 





I'm unable to identify the unit. 357th USAAF brings up a fighter unit in the UK, but not at Debenham, and a bomb unit in Guam, which is not the UK. It could be that the owner of the pictures transferred units after the photos were taken.

The bike looks nearly new, and retains the pump, but has had the light removed for the box on front.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Jul 5, 2017)

I think its the 331st bomb group 357th bomb squadron about 1944 while attached to the Second Air Force stationed in Casper Army Airfield in Wyoming while the Second was a training force for heavy bombers


----------

